# Hamilton Beach Commercial Blenders



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

My blender is dying  I read through all the past threads on blenders and started my search.

Here's what I'm looking for:

High power
Good vortex
S/S or glass jar
Well made
Less than $200

In my travels, I stumbled across these:

http://www.metcalfecatering.co.uk/ju...919/index.html

http://www.metcalfecatering.co.uk/ju...918/index.html










Does anyone have experience with these?

The simplicity/utilitarian look gives me a good feeling. That this is somehow made to last (if that's possible, for a $100 blender)

According to Amazon, these blenders appear to have a 3/8 horsepower motor. If that's true, then that's a huge downside.

I cannot tell you how badly I wish I could afford a vitamix, but that price tag just doesn't work for me.

My second question is about polycarbonate. Does this stuff work for a blender jar? I know vitamixes are supposed to be the top of the line and those are polycarbonate, but having a polycarbonate bowl for my cuisinart, I don't think I'm entirely sold on the stuff.

If I make a red curry paste and then a vanilla shake, am I going to get lingering flavors?
Over time, just like my cuisinart bowl, the plastic will get scratch/go cloudy, correct?


----------



## gravyboat (May 3, 2005)

The commercial HB blenders are very good but they tend to be quite expensive. I do not think that there is a commercial version even for under $400. 
The Kitchen Aid have a very neat blender/Ice crusher (about $250???) and for value/price Waring is good.


----------

